# Upland game around Cooperstown?



## CHSdave (Oct 20, 2004)

anyone know if theres any upland game around cooperstown? Im going to the bible camp this weekend, and i wanted to get some shooting in. anyone got any info? Grouse? pheasant? partrige? dove? crow even?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Grouse and partridge have a wide range and can be found in that area, but pheasants will be few-and-far between.

I like your handle, that prefix could easily be attached to mine some days as well! :wink:


----------



## CHSdave (Oct 20, 2004)

cool. ive never hunted grouse or partrige. this is my first year hunting alone, 2nd year hunting at all. Ive heard grouse look like flying bowling balls and arend hard to miss, what the heck do partrige look like? are they decent to eat? Is having a dog mandatory? cuz i dont. 
thanks for the info guys


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

If you don't know what they look like I suggest you find a bird book and find out before you go hunt them. There should be some Sharptails around there. Probably better if you go NE toward the Binford/Jessie area. Both are good eating.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I actually prefer the taste of partridge over any other gamebird. In my opinion it tastes an aweful lot alike pheasant. Young grouse are very good and the more mature birds are a little more gamey tasting, but good!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Sharptails do not look like flying bowling balls..perhpas a sage grouse. Sharptails are smaller than pheasants and usually fly very low to the ground. You do need to be able to identify the birds BEFORE hunting them as you could easily shoot a hen pheasant and mistake it for a sharpie.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

also known as prairie carp


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sharptail grouse = Prairie Carp
Snow Geese = Sky Carp
Actual Carp = ND Brown Salmon !!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

scrumpdillitious :bart:


----------

